# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ذنب من إنت مع غيري وأنا لي غيرك ضنين mms ..

## ليلاس

*مسس ـآإء الج ــــــمآإل ..*

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وسآائط رووعه ورومآانسيه للغايه ^ـ^*

*ليلآس ،،*
*يسلمووو غلآتي ع النقل المميز*
*دووم متألقه في الاختيآار*
*لآعدم منكِ يارب*

----------


## ليلاس

*يسسلمك ربي غنااتي ..*

*مشكوورة للتوـآإجد المميز ..*

*لا خلا منك .."*

----------


## كــاريس

رووووووعهـ

مشششكككووورهـ

----------


## ليلاس

*ـآلعفووو غنااتي ..*

*تسسلمي لــ الروووعهـ في التوـآإجد ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## أمل الظهور

كتيير كلماتهم معبره 

عجبني هذا

يسلمووو ليلوس

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسلمك و يعآإفيك ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حلووووووووووين 


يسلمووووووووو*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسسلمك حبوبه ..*

*الأحلى هالحضووور ..*

*منورة..}*

----------

